# lowrider's,custom's and chopper's in brazil



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

all good with you? my name is Adib, lives in Brazil and is one adépto of the Lowrider culture, here the culture little is spread out and therefore it is respected. some bikes of the Brazil. 









































and my project:











ps: my inglish is bad, sorry  


thanks


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

nice bikes you got there welcome to the Thunderdome beyotch  


PS any opinion posted by Silver64 is rendered irrelevant


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

thats awesome welcome to layit low

good to see bikes in other country's


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

nice looking bikes


----------



## J4$0N (Feb 26, 2006)

nice rides, welcome to L.I.L.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice bikes.. but get ready for the shit talkin....


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

realy thanks, thats bikes they are 100% artisan ,we manufacture our parts because nao exists to buy here in Brazil


thanks


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 29 2006, 04:24 PM~5144559
> *nice bikes you got there welcome to the Thunderdome beyotch
> PS any opinion posted by Silver64 is rendered irrelevant
> *



motherfuck you


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

welcome to the site. don't pay attention to silver64. those are really nice bikes, especially coming from a place where they don't have much of that stuff


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey adib, you got some nice looking bikes over there man. Nice work.


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

much thaks brothers, really is very difficult to make these bikes, but we are evolving and wait to arrive in nivel of you, one day! 

thanks!


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

The blue bike, are most of those parts made frome scratch?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 29 2006, 05:05 PM~5144904
> *welcome to the site.  don't pay attention to silver64.  those are really nice bikes, especially  coming from a place where they don't have much of that stuff
> *



yes don't pay attention to me, i know alot about lowrider bikes.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Mar 29 2006, 06:31 PM~5145090
> *yes don't pay attention to me, i know alot about lowrider bikes.
> *


vato sentido, hahaha


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

nice bikes i really like that blue one i bet if it was over here it would take alot of shows... good work on them pm me to talk sometime homie...

detwoitwanksta~Kevin


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by detwoitwanksta_@Mar 29 2006, 06:36 PM~5145111
> *nice bikes i really like that blue one i bet if it was over here it would take alot of shows... good work on them pm me to talk sometime homie...
> 
> detwoitwanksta~Kevin
> *


yeah, and with some whitewalls it would be a lot better


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

look at the steering tube or the "T" thats bad ass i wish i could get one like that... well if my bike was pointed and all lmao... but yea white walls would make it pop out anywhere it rides... but the over all bikes make me want to drool looking at it... i guess when you make most of your own stuff the imagination of things are unlimited...


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

then, ja that they had liked bike blue, I will go to postar plus some photos of it




























e this bike here:










with certainty, when we make ours bikes nao we have limits to create!


thanks


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

very nice, clean bikes :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good bro...Keep up the good work down there...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Slickrick76 (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice bikes,Im headin over to brazil next week to pick up some shit loads of bud.


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

Clean Bikes


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

wassup adib! welcome aboard. you guys are building some sick ass bikes over in brazil!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

very thanks:
highridah,PHXKSTM,auslowridn,J4$0N,sic713,noe_from_texas,Ryan K,detwoitwanksta,excalibur,LuxuriouSMontreaL,socios b.c. prez,Slickrick76,hoppingcart and chamuco61.

I want to say to that they had commented and they will go to comment that if to come to the Brazil, I will be receiving from open arms and want congratulates them for this web-site that is very good


thanks


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DAMN U GOTS NICE BIKES IN BRAZIL MAN I REALLY LIKE THAT BLUE ONE ALOOT IT LIKE THE PARTS AR ORIGONAL


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

welcome to layitlow those are some bad ass bikes uffin:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Damn nice bikes you got in Brasil! :thumbsup: .... diggin the custom parts.

Greets from Germany.


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks brothers , week that comes, I will go to take off more photos of bikes of Brazil, wait.


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

more bikes here of Brazil!




















































































:biggrin:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

man i love these bikes

you guys have more custom parts then anything thats the best 

the continnel kit is a great idea and the wing fender braces awesome


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i like this one


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 29 2006, 04:24 PM~5144559
> *nice bikes you got there welcome to the Thunderdome beyotch
> PS any opinion posted by Silver64 is rendered irrelevant
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

All of these bikes are sick!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

WOW!!! talk about creativity


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

very nice bikes man!


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

very thanks to all, these bikes had been made with much sweat and devotion, clearly that still we are starting, but we have pride to have these bikes.

thank


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

NICE BIKES WELCOME


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks brother


ps: the chopper green it is of Victor Leal - Sombreros Mc


thanks


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

hello vatos, this is Victor Leal (the owner of the green chopper) coming here through adib's account (i don't have patience to create one hehe).

i'm here just to say that we feel glad to hear such good congrats from you.
as in brazil the culture stills closed to few, its home-making process stills running too.
we expect some day we reach your manufacturing level, such as hydraulic bikes, billet parts and stuff. while we don't do that, we try to improve our bikes just with style and some great jobs as the parts in the blue bike.

by the way, that bike does not have the ww tires 'cause the wheels are 22", and here in brazil we can't find ww tires measuring that anywhere.
oh, and if you look at the fork, you'll see that the axle for the suspension movement, which is covered both sides by diamonds made of hex tubes, is a thick billet bar with an axle inside. that makes the fork smoothier to ride and turn. the continental kit is able to spin the step wheel, as you can see the axle strongly attached to the braces.
well, it's a really nice bike, when i saw it i went crazy!
it's from two brothers friends of us called Richard and Ronan. Those guys are great.
They are from Familia C.C., and since the hydraulics car kits cost so much to import here to brazil, the club joined some money and bought and old and broken single bomb. then, they opened it and now they are copying it, building the first brazilian hydraulic kit instead of importing it. they're not chicanos, but they've got the spirit of them hehe.

and about my chopper, hehe, not a big deal. but soon i'm going to build a springer fork to definately turn it and old school chopper.

thanks for the attention!


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

really nice man,
i like your ideas, i know how it is to not have parts.
you guys just make em yourself


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow... you guys have some pretty good ideas :thumbsup:


----------



## luthwitz (Jun 19, 2006)

e ai irmão, curti a sua bike pakaaaas... bom ver os brasileiros construindo belas bicicletas e fazer os gringos pagar um pau... mais aí, essa do MASP, quando foi?? abraços manoooo, continua nessa pegada...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luthwitz_@Jul 3 2006, 02:33 PM~5705860
> *e ai irmão, curti a sua bike pakaaaas... bom ver os brasileiros construindo belas bicicletas e fazer os gringos pagar um pau... mais aí, essa do MASP, quando foi?? abraços manoooo, continua nessa pegada...
> *


e ai brother, I tanned its bike pakaaaas... good for seeing the Brazilians constructing beautiful bicycles and to make the foreigners to pay a wood more there..., this of the MASP, when was? abraços manoooo, continues in this footprint...


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

those are all some really cool bikes, good work


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

really inpiring. makes me rethink all that Ive come to know of lowrider bikes. Id say their stepping the game up in their own creative way.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

really nice bikes man


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice bikes


----------



## luthwitz (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 2 2006, 09:43 PM~5705905
> *e ai brother, I tanned its bike pakaaaas... good for seeing the Brazilians constructing beautiful bicycles and to make the foreigners to pay a wood more there..., this of the MASP, when was? abraços manoooo, continues in this footprint...
> *


 :biggrin: hey ozzy, thanks to translate my words to rest of the people...


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luthwitz_@Jul 3 2006, 01:33 AM~5705860
> *e ai irmão, curti a sua bike pakaaaas... bom ver os brasileiros construindo belas bicicletas e fazer os gringos pagar um pau... mais aí, essa do MASP, quando foi?? abraços manoooo, continua nessa pegada...
> *


salve salve irmao!eu nem colei nessa pegada ai nao,foi um amigo meu,a maioria das bikes sao dele,ele é o cara.
vc é brasileiro?salve!


thanks to all, they are with God


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Mar 30 2006, 03:13 PM~5151578
> *hello vatos, this is Victor Leal (the owner of the green chopper) coming here through adib's account (i don't have patience to create one hehe).
> 
> i'm here just to say that we feel glad to hear such good congrats from you.
> ...


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

some really reall nice bike down there, i wish mine looked like those man.


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks all

more pictures


































































thanks brothers


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuken sweet limos  u foos down there is creative i tell u


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

hi people,a new pictures for you.

this project from richard my friend:








look the tires!!!









and the 1st lowrider bike 100% brasilian











thanks


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that seatpost is gonna break


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Aug 20 2006, 02:22 AM~6003982
> *that seatpost is gonna break
> *


like your welds on the chopper


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2006, 08:15 AM~6004229
> *like your welds on the chopper
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Danilo los Santos (Feb 7, 2008)

*
more bikes from Brasil.  


























*


----------



## Danilo los Santos (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Aug 20 2006, 02:33 AM~6003701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wongs!


----------



## Danilo los Santos (Feb 7, 2008)

After several requests, decided to "remove the drawer" and bring our personal files to friends and visitors a collection of images made in Brasil. The first images bring the show to launch the second CD of 509-E (XXII After Christ), the Monte Carlo belonging to one of those responsible for the movement Lowrider land in Brasil, Tata. Following the 2 bicycle rim 26 of our friend and partner Alex Hidalgo, the Caprice and Cadillac Limousine of Luxxor, plus another 64 of the Caprice and Impala Another Life, the image of the site Real Hip Hop brings the rappers in the group Face Negra, then , Supporters of culture in one of the encounters Pacaembu, the CD cover of Racionais MC's (Nothing like a day after another day), where inset shows the Chevy and Vida Loka family life Lowrider which belongs to the Mano Brown, and the first KICHi lowbike assembled with parts nationals. Finally check out the sequence which brings another responsible for the Lowrider Culture in Brazil, the Alemão, along with other members of the first Bike Club of Brazil (Otravida), an event of Lowbikers, the first Impala Lowrider bikes and of Brazil, Tata and the Alemão " Lowrider's house".


----------



## Danilo los Santos (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

NICE BIKES AND NICE CARS 

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 11 2008, 06:01 PM~11579869
> *wongs!
> *


na those hubs are to big


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Danilo los Santos (Feb 7, 2008)

Alexandre Manri bikes


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

Hello my friends!
my 26' bike



























yeah i know,need some chrome...

thats my chopper project:

























peace homie!


----------



## Danilo los Santos (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@May 23 2009, 10:47 PM~13980612
> *Hello my friends!
> my 26' bike
> 
> ...



balança só de um lado mesmo??


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

quem sabe??rsrsrs

só acha alguem pra solda!


----------



## Danilo los Santos (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Aug 7 2009, 03:00 PM~14703094
> *quem sabe??rsrsrs
> 
> só acha alguem pra solda!
> *



ae vou ver se consigo uma maq de solda essa semana ae faço o seu guidao...

então se for usar balança de um lado só vai ter que colocar bastante reforço


----------

